

Roll Your Own VPN/HTTP/AdBlock Service? - stevenhubertron

With all this Verizon header injection stuff going on I wonder if there is a way to combine a a VPN service like OpenVPN running on my own server to also do HTTP compression and perhaps Ad Blocking?<p>I would only use this on my families phones on our limited Verizon data plan so it might save us a few bucks a month and I will gain piece of mind that my family isn&#x27;t being tracked everywhere they go.<p>A 3rd party doing this is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.onavo.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;iphone but of course I am trading Verizon tracking for Facebook (The owners of Onavo) so I would love to run my own on EC2, or Digital Ocean or similar.<p>The dream would be VPN, Ad Blocking, and HTTP compression all in one on a hosted box of my choosing and in my name where only I have control.<p>Does anyone know of any open source projects doing this? I&#x27;d be happy to donate some money towards the cause as I think a lot of us on here could benefit from it
======
neftaly
It's actually super cheap & easy. The setup below costs a few dollars a year
and uses ~20MB RAM total:

* Get a box from [http://lowendspirit.com/](http://lowendspirit.com/) (or [http://lowendstock.com/](http://lowendstock.com/))

* Install OpenVPN & setup client certs with [https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install](https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install)

* Setup your hosts file with [http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt](http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt)

* Install & config the OpenVPN connect app on each device (no SFTP? use [https://transfer.sh/](https://transfer.sh/))

------
logn
Privoxy is your missing piece. Combine that with OpenVPN.

For compression: [http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/config.html#ENABLE-
COMPRE...](http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/config.html#ENABLE-COMPRESSION)

edit: Also, setting proxies on Android -- [http://w3epic.com/how-to-setting-
proxy-on-android-phone-tabl...](http://w3epic.com/how-to-setting-proxy-on-
android-phone-tablet/) ... iPhone: [http://appletoolbox.com/2012/08/how-to-
set-up-and-configure-...](http://appletoolbox.com/2012/08/how-to-set-up-and-
configure-proxy-settings-on-an-ipad-iphone-or-ipod-touch/)

~~~
stevenhubertron
I went deep down this path today, and have it all working, but it looks like
there is no way to enable Privoxy proxying just by connecting to Open VPN.
Meaning I would have to connect to the VPN and then add in a proxy server.
Will keep digging though. Great start.

~~~
logn
Maybe this will help:
[https://forums.openvpn.net/topic16143.html](https://forums.openvpn.net/topic16143.html)

